# Intel Core i7: 930 vs 870 vs 860



## Skitsofrenic

I used to think the ones with higher number was better but I don't know much about CPUs.. so here I am to ask the professionals!

I picked 930, 870, and 860 because those 3 are priced close to each other. 

- Which one of those 3 comes out on top?
- If they are all priced exactly the same, which one would you take home?
- What are the Pros and Cons of each CPUs listed?
- Are those 3 cores used for different purposes or are they the same except for the speed?


----------



## tech savvy

go with the 950- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115211

860/870 has no L2 cache-con
860/870 would result in a cheaper build-pro

930 has L2 cache-pro
930 cost more for build-con


----------



## Skitsofrenic

tech savvy said:


> go with the 950- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115211
> 
> 860/870 has no L2 cache-con
> 860/870 would result in a cheaper build-pro
> 
> 930 has L2 cache-pro
> 930 cost more for build-con



So 930 would be a better option than 860/870?
Also, what does it mean to cost more for build-con?


----------



## joh06937

Skitsofrenic said:


> So 930 would be a better option than 860/870?
> Also, what does it mean to cost more for build-con?



he means that would be a "con" and not a "pro."


----------



## Skitsofrenic

joh06937 said:


> he means that would be a "con" and not a "pro."



Haha I see.. Can anyone explain why 930 would result in a more expensive build than 860/870?

Also, tech savvy recommended that I go with 950 than 930. Would paying $50 more for a 950 be worth it? In what ways is the 950 better than 930?


----------



## bomberboysk

950 isnt worth $50 more than a 930, only thing that is different is a slightly higher clockspeed. I'm assuming your looking at microcenter, as the 950 is about $50 more there than the 930($249 and $199 respectively).

The 930 would be more expensive than a 1156 based system, as 1366 motherboards are more expensive, and it costs more to buy three DIMMs of memory vs two dimms of memory.


----------



## Skitsofrenic

bomberboysk said:


> 950 isnt worth $50 more than a 930, only thing that is different is a slightly higher clockspeed. I'm assuming your looking at microcenter, as the 950 is about $50 more there than the 930($249 and $199 respectively).
> 
> The 930 would be more expensive than a 1156 based system, as 1366 motherboards are more expensive, and it costs more to buy three DIMMs of memory vs two dimms of memory.



Yep, I was looking at microcenter as they have sweet deals on CPUs right now.

So 860/870 uses the 1156 and 930 uses the 1366? Are 1156 and 1366 both Motherboards? If so, regardless of the price.. which one is better? 

And about 930 requiring 3 memory doesn't bother me as I can just get a decent 3x 2Gbyte memory deal.


----------



## daisymtc

1366/ 1156 is the socket type

860/870 => LGA 1156 => H55/H57/P55 chipset. Mobo $80 - 180 (depends on what you need)
Support RAM dual channel, most ppl would get 2 x2GB RAM

930/ 950 => LGA 1366 => X58 chipset. Mobo $190 - 300 (depends on what you need). 
RAM support triple channel. Most ppl get 3 x 2GB RAM

X58 platform is the better one. Are you going to SLi or Crossfire?


----------



## Skitsofrenic

daisymtc said:


> 1366/ 1156 is the socket type
> 
> 860/870 => LGA 1156 => H55/H57/P55 chipset. Mobo $80 - 180 (depends on what you need)
> Support RAM dual channel, most ppl would get 2 x2GB RAM
> 
> 930/ 950 => LGA 1366 => X58 chipset. Mobo $190 - 300 (depends on what you need).
> RAM support triple channel. Most ppl get 3 x 2GB RAM
> 
> X58 platform is the better one. Are you going to SLi or Crossfire?



Nope, don't think I'll go sli/cross just yet. Maybe when I get some more cash to spend, I could go with an upgrade. 

Even if I wasn't going sli/cross, would the 1366 build still be better with an extra ram? 

Just comparing the 930, 870, and 860, which one of the 3 is a superior cpu?


----------



## spynoodle

I think that the 870 is a bit faster than the 930, but if you can afford triple channel memory (three dimms) then you should get a bit more speed with the 930, since it uses the X58/LGA1366 platform. Honestly, I think the difference is negligible. You can get the 870 or the 930, depending on which motherboard & RAM you want to get. A setup with the 870 should also turn out around $200 cheaper.

Just another note: the 930 should offer more upgradability, since you can buy hexa-cores for socket 1366. Still, I don't think it makes much of a difference since in a few years you should be able to buy one of Intel's next-generation CPUs with a new motherboard that's cheaper and just as fast as the 980x.


----------



## Skitsofrenic

spynoodle said:


> I think that the 870 is a bit faster than the 930, but if you can afford triple channel memory (three dimms) then you should get a bit more speed with the 930, since it uses the X58/LGA1366 platform. Honestly, I think the difference is negligible. You can get the 870 or the 930, depending on which motherboard & RAM you want to get. A setup with the 870 should also turn out around $200 cheaper.
> 
> Just another note: the 930 should offer more upgradability, since you can buy hexa-cores for socket 1366. Still, I don't think it makes much of a difference since in a few years you should be able to buy one of Intel's next-generation CPUs with a new motherboard that's cheaper and just as fast as the 980x.



Awesome reply, thanks!


----------



## xxartanisxx

Yea as far as upgradability goes the 930 wins without a doubt. They are replacing the 1156 socket with 1155... Not sure why but as far as i know 1366 isnt going anywhere


----------



## StrangleHold

tech savvy said:


> 860/870 has no L2 cache-con
> 
> 
> 930 has L2 cache-pro


 
What exactly does that mean?

The 860/870 and 930 has the same amount of L2 cache. 4 X 256KB.


----------



## spynoodle

Skitsofrenic said:


> Awesome reply, thanks!


No problem.  If it were me, I'd probably go with the 870 for experimental reasons. Since it uses Socket LGA1156, I could put in one of the dual-core i3s for some fun overclocking. :good:


----------



## bomberboysk

spynoodle said:


> No problem.  If it were me, I'd probably go with the 870 for experimental reasons. Since it uses Socket LGA1156, I could put in one of the dual-core i3s for some fun overclocking. :good:



Eh, if you drop down to 1156 your number of PCIE lanes is cut in half, you drop from Triple Channel memory down to Dual Channel Memory, etc.


----------

